# O&w Divers



## Panos (Aug 14, 2007)

hi there

I am curious if any of the O&W divers watch owners out there have felt (or have been told) that their O&W divers watch is a look-a-like of a Rolex sub.

Admittedly some look very different from a sub, but others do have a strong resemblance.

Although I only recently came across the O&W brand, of which I am a big fan, I do understand a lot of the history of these watches and of course people should wear whatever watches they like .... nevertheless I am curious as to what people think about the resemblance to the Rolex sub

cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Panos said:


> hi there
> 
> I am curious if any of the O&W divers watch owners out there have felt (or have been told) that their O&W divers watch is a look-a-like of a Rolex sub.
> 
> ...


 I have O&W 4 and love it never compare the two,they are superb value for money mate and dont get hooked on that nearly a Rolex thing







-Tony


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I have an O&W M5 and I love it. A Rolex is a Rolex, an O&W is an O&W. Any comparisons don't bother me.

On stainless:










And on leather:










They are fantastic value for money, keep excellent time, and look very classy. In my opinion you can't go wrong with Ollech & Wajs.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Someone once said of my M1 that it was kinda like a sub, without being like a sub!! I love it for just being a great looking watch


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

colinryan said:


> I have an O&W M5 and I love it. A Rolex is a Rolex, an O&W is an O&W. Any comparisons don't bother me.
> 
> On stainless:
> 
> ...


Colin your spot on mate ,there great watches and i intend to buy more


----------



## thereaper101 (Sep 26, 2006)

Panos said:


> hi there
> 
> I am curious if any of the O&W divers watch owners out there have felt (or have been told) that their O&W divers watch is a look-a-like of a Rolex sub.
> 
> ...


Although Subs are quite nice, IMHO the O&W Divers are much better value for money.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Love that watch ,colour shape etc ,putting it on my hit list


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I purchased a "no date" O&W M6 this year. The layout of the dial and hands is very similar to a Submariner 5513. This is one of the things that drew me to it, the other being it is a decent watch. I could have got a fake for a lot less, but I wanted a real Swiss watch. Its not like I am trying to fool anybody, the circles I travel in nobody even notices what is on my wrist.

Later,

William


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Panos said:


> hi there
> 
> I am curious if any of the O&W divers watch owners out there have felt (or have been told) that their O&W divers watch is a look-a-like of a Rolex sub.
> 
> ...


Hello Panos and welcome to the forum. I have an O & W M4 and I've only ever heard it described as a Rolex Sub clone by anally retentive purists on the internet.

As far as I'm concerned it's a good quality Swiss watch that has a passing resemblance to a Sub in the same way that a Land Rover has to a Jeep. It certainly doesn't suffer for it's looks that's for sure. Away from the internet in this place called 'real life' any comments passed on my watch have been very positive and the words Rolex and Sub haven't been mentioned once.

Here's a pic of my O & W M4:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Panos said:


> hi there
> 
> I am curious if any of the O&W divers watch owners out there have felt (or have been told) that their O&W divers watch is a look-a-like of a Rolex sub.
> 
> ...


Hi

Yes, the Rolex Sub. comparison is one that frequently occurs with O&W M series divers. Sometimes, they are even advertised for sale as such. Nevertheless, at least O&W offer dial variation (M5 vs M6 for example) that you don't get with other Subalikes such as Marcello C or Sandoz Subs. It's a bit of a pity that O&W look to the Sub for inspiration, given their common history with the classic Caribbean monococque-cased 1000m diver.To be fair to O&W, however, more recent divers such as the Cougar I & II, and especially the ID 3077 give a distinct nod to the past when you look at the case backs, hands and dials. I'd love to see O&W reissue a Caribbean with monococque case and acrylic bezel. However, I wouldn't expect to see one anytime soon. In the meantime, I'd love to see an O&W diver using the Benrus/Blancpain 50 Fathoms type generic case as recently seen in Zeno 300m, Doxa 250 and Uhr Kraft divers.

cheers

Dave


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the orange (or is it red?) looks interesting......looks only a mid size tho????


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> the orange (or is it red?) looks interesting......looks only a mid size tho????


I though the same ,anything orange im there -Tango"ed


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

It's mid-sized, yes. My M5 is 37mm across the bezel, 42mm total width including the crown, and 11mm thick. It's nicely weighted without being like wearing a brick on your wrist.

I find it almost the perfect size/weight. Looks good on steel with my suits, looks good on brown leather with my jeans. It's a win/win watch.


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

DaveE said:


> Panos said:
> 
> 
> > hi there
> ...


I'd say the 3077 is much more like a sub than the M-series. The hands and (of course) the case back are different, but the case-apart from beeing SLIGHTLY thicker- is identical on the 3077.

The M-series though, is IMHO much moore "original".

I must ad that I LOVE my 3077 for beeing a original O&W in its own right!!

Cheers!

Trumpetera


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, it's a lot like a Sub. But so are any number of watches, and the reason is simple - the submariner design is one of those timeless classics that immediately seems 'right'. The Omega speedmaster Professional is another example, as is the IWC Portugeuse series.

I see nothing wrong with that, and happily wear my M5 regularly, although I have had those awful Mercedes hands changed for some more suitable ones.

Rob


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Barryboy said:


> I see nothing wrong with that, and happily wear my M5 regularly, although I have had those awful Mercedes hands changed for some more suitable ones.
> 
> Rob


Hey, those hands are the best part!

Later,

William


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

If you can afford the Rolex - buy the O&W and give the rest to a good cause.









Doctor V


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > I see nothing wrong with that, and happily wear my M5 regularly, although I have had those awful Mercedes hands changed for some more suitable ones.
> ...


I like what Roy has done with the M1


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I like what Roy has done with the M1


I like what he did for mine too!


----------



## debwhyte (Aug 22, 2007)

Yea I agree that is a stunning watch


----------

